# new leopard gecko set up



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

hi
am going to get an exxo terra viv for a leo either 60x45x45 or the 90x45x45 and was wondering what light canopy would be best i know leos are more about heat mats but my friend works for a company and is getting me the stuff at really good prices so i might just get the canopy as well as a heat mat so its between the dual one(the one with tubes and spots) or the fitting that just has the bulbs. what does everyone recommend? and what bulbs are best (would like a night light so i can observe the gecko) also what size of heat mats would be best for the two vivs.Any other tips for these vivs would be cool(if anybody wants to give me a full list of whats needed feel free)


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey,

We heard that the heat mats arent that safe so when we got our first set up it came with the heat lamp thats red so the gecko's dont mind it.










I cant remember what watt it is but it depends on your size of the viv and having a controller to adjust the temp is also a good idea.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Hey,
> 
> We heard that the heat mats arent that safe so when we got our first set up it came with the heat lamp thats red so the gecko's dont mind it.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry but who ever told you that Bull is completely wrong and i suggest you get a heat mat before you start suffering with impactions, especially as your using sand, leos need heat on there belly from below to aid im digesting, a heatlamp is more for air temps, and a basking spot, There not dangerous heat rocks are dangerous, as long as you put enough sand ontop the heatmat it will not burn your leo


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Must have a heat mat and a mat stat to make sure it doesnt get too hot.
canopies are nice but only for your pleasure in seeing the creature when Leos are involved as they are a nocturnal species.
canopies dont take high voltage lamps so are ok for light and UV when its needed.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

A bit of confusing info on here.

Leopard geckos need belly heat as they come out in the evening and lie on rocks that have heated up in the sun. A heat mat is the most popular way of doing it but you can also do it with a heat bulb / ceramic etc.... just as long as the temperatures are right and it gets belly heat.
but no, heat MATs are safe. Early heat ROCKS weren't safe


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Imrahill said:


> hi
> am going to get an exxo terra viv for a leo either 60x45x45 or the 90x45x45 and was wondering what light canopy would be best i know leos are more about heat mats but my friend works for a company and is getting me the stuff at really good prices so i might just get the canopy as well as a heat mat so its between the dual one(the one with tubes and spots) or the fitting that just has the bulbs. what does everyone recommend? and what bulbs are best (would like a night light so i can observe the gecko) also what size of heat mats would be best for the two vivs.Any other tips for these vivs would be cool(if anybody wants to give me a full list of whats needed feel free)


The Exo Terra hoods will be fine, you just have to decide which type of bulb you want to use.
They do two 60cm versions, one that will hold 2 florescent tubes or one that holds 3 x compact bubs and one 90cm version that holds 4 compact bulbs.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

As for tank size you might as well get the 45x45x45 Exo Terra, pointless having the tall ones since leopard geckos wont use the extra height.
Personaly I would recommend a Vivexotic LX24 or Vivexotic VX24. (This is what I use) Ive heard its pritty difficult to heat up glass tanks.
It would also be cheaper than the Exo Terra tanks


----------



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

ended up getting viv exotic vx36 vivarium its set up but leos not ready yet will post pics as soon as


----------



## DNKPets (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a 2 foot wooden viv with a heat met under a slate effect laminate floor tile and a blue LED light for me to see the leo but provides no heat.


----------



## henryfreston (Jun 14, 2010)

Paul B said:


> Must have a heat mat and a mat stat to make sure it doesnt get too hot.
> canopies are nice but only for your pleasure in seeing the creature when Leos are involved as they are a nocturnal species.
> canopies dont take high voltage lamps so are ok for light and UV when its needed.


leos can adsorb up to 80% of UVB through their skin. It will generally make the leo more active and mean you have to dust less.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Imrahill said:


> ended up getting viv exotic vx36 vivarium its set up but leos not ready yet will post pics as soon as


Good choice, if I had more space I would upgrade my leos into the 36" vivs. in the summer i have trouble keeping my 24" tanks cool:devil:

Good luck: victory:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

*Have a look at a guide i wrote for setting up a basic leopard gecko vivarium this will give you an idea of what a leopard gecko needs.*

*How to setup a basic leopard gecko vivarium*

*The easiest way to acquire and maintain correct temperatures for a leopard gecko is by using a heat mat in conjunction with a correctly fitted thermostat.*

*But it is of course possible to create the correct conditions heating with a bulb or ceramic connected to a thermostat. it is just more difficult especially if using the minimum required size vivariums as they will overheat very easily and quickly due to their small size.*

*we prefer heat mats lot easier to setup and control and they are perfectly safe when used in conjunction with a correctly installed thermostat.*

* I don't see how its possible for a leopard gecko to get burned with a warm floor temperature between 32.c - 33.c around the same temperature as the palm of your hand.*

*Not going to get into substrate debate but if using sand please follow these tips.*

*remember if using sand with heat mats make sure sand is not to deep over the heat mat or you will get thermal blocking.*
*keep layer of sand 1- 2 cm thick and bury your thermostat and thermometer probes over the heat mat to maintain correct warm end temperatures.*
*This is because you don't want surface of sand to be correct temp 32.c and then an inch below the surface to be 40.c etc etc. as leopard geckos will dig and expose themselves to these dangerous temperatures created by sand that is to deep over the top of a heat mat.*


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

henryfreston said:


> leos can adsorb up to 80% of UVB through their skin. It will generally make the leo more active and mean you have to dust less.


*I have read the same as to the amount of uvb they can absorb through their skin but it does not guarantee that just because they can they will.*
*So it is advisable to maintain same supplement method whether you provide uvb or not.*


----------

